# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Tribestan

## Mariel

Navodno pomaže za poboljšanje spermiograma...
Jel ima tko kakva iskustva s tim?

----------


## laky

pitaj ajvicu njen  muz je to pio

----------


## ivica_k

i mi ćemo ga probati...dr. R. nam rekao da mu je došla pacijentica s nalazom njm normo, pili su tribestan, a prije toga bili kandidati za icsi. još je rekao da on ne vjeruje "u takve stvari", ali nalaz je bio više nego dovoljan dokaz  :Smile:

----------


## mami68

MM je pio ove tablete i sad mu je spermiogram takav da možemo na insjeminaciju  :Smile:  .
Biolog nije mogao vjerovati koliko mu se popravio spermiogram. 
Od prijašnjih jednog ili nijednog spermića, desio se mirikul, bilo ih je jako puno progresivnih :D .
Pio je Tribestan u kombinaciji sa E vitaminom.

----------


## regina78

evo i mene medju radoznale, isplati se pokusat, pogotovo nakon ovog dokaza sta mami68 napisala, takvo poboljsanje  :D 
mene zanima od kojeg proizvodjaca, di ih ima za kupit, koliko dugo ste ih trebali pit, koliko kostaju i nakon koliko bi se trebao vidit ucinak njihov?

----------


## mami68

MM ih je pio mjesec dana 3 po 1, a onda mu je dosadilo pa je prešao na 2 puta po 2 isto mjesec dana, pa je prestao jedan period. Sad ih opet pije ali samo 1 dnevno  :Smile:  . Cijena i  je oko 300 kn, nisu jeftine ali se isplati

----------


## Bab

I MM pije Tribestan, nekih mjesec dana tak da još ne znamo rezultate. Baš sam ga jučer kupila u ljekarni u Šarengradskoj, 321 kn.
MM isto pije 3x1, uz sve ostalo( ima cijelu apoteku doma) pa se nadam da će nešto od toga pomoć.

----------


## Vali

> I MM pije Tribestan, nekih mjesec dana tak da još ne znamo rezultate. Baš sam ga jučer kupila u ljekarni u Šarengradskoj, 321 kn.
> MM isto pije 3x1, uz sve ostalo( ima cijelu apoteku doma) pa se nadam da će nešto od toga pomoć.


Koliko tableta za 321 kunu? Već sam MM najavila da dobiva nove tabletice.   :Grin:

----------


## Bab

ima 60 tableta u kutiji, i ja sam negdje pročitala da bi trebalo piti 3x2 tablete dnevno.
Ali mi smo odlučili da će to ipak biti 3 komada jer pije i hrpu ostalih stvari a i fakat su skupe...tak da ovak traju 20 dana pa nekak pregrmimo.

----------


## ivica_k

http://www.heliks.hr/katalog.php?kateg=18

u heliksu su 300 kn, 60 tbl pakovanje

----------


## edinas

Odmah ovog vikenda narucujem te tablete.

----------


## mala2

> Odmah ovog vikenda narucujem te tablete.


i mi!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## magico

Bok svima...Evo da vam odgovorim iz prve ruke:moj 1. spermiogram prije nekoliko godina je bio prilično loš;ne sjećam se detalja,ali doktor je rekao da su strašno lijeni...Onda sam negdje pročitao o Tribestanu,kupio,i uzimao 3 kutije/3X dnevno 1 tabletu.Slijedeći put sam obavio spermiogram i doktor nije mogao vjerovati,gledao je u nevjerici...toliko se poboljšao.
Nedavno smo bili na prvoj inseminaciji,nalaz opet nije bio baš blistav.Nakon dvije kutije,doktor nije imao nikakvih primjedbi...
Tako da mislim da stvar djeluje,s tim da svaki dan uzmem i jednu tbl. cinka.
Eto,to je moje iskustvo,neka vaši muževi probaju.
Veliki pozdrav i sretno svima!!!

----------


## weather

Evo mi danas kupili u ljekarni kod KBC RI, 308,00 kn 60 tableta pa ćemo
vidjeti.

----------


## sretna35

:Klap:  za sve što pomaže i hvala onima koji dijele informacije

----------


## regina78

kupila i ja  :Wink: 
a je smo se naoruzale  :Laughing:  nadam se da ce bit uspijeha ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Matovila

Citajuci ovaj ali i neke ranije topice o tome sto sve nasi m. piju kako bi poboljsali spermice, podizem ovu temu s jednim pitanjem? Sto biste preporucile kao pripravak (all in 1)? Nema sanse da ja svog dragog natjeram da pije nekoliko stvari, ne podnosi on puno bocica i lijekova i domah se pocne propitkivat jel sve to skupa zdravo.

Npr. ja trenutacno pijem iz 5 bocica/kutija: prenatal, folnu kiselinu, yasmine, bromergon, euthyrox. S tim, da smo upravo krenuli sa nabavom svega sto ce nam trebati za nas prvi IVF. Pa gomila razlicitih lijekova ga vec sada plasi.

MM pije samo mutltivitaminske tablete (one sumece) koje se mogu kupiti u svakoj trgovini. Svako jutro rastopi jednu u vodi i to je to. Sumnjam u kvalitetu istih, a i njihova cijena je zapravo skroz niska (10-15 kuna). Ne mora to nuzno znaciti da su one skuplje u ljekarni bolje, ali mozda…?

Da sad krenem u nabavu vise toga, nema sanse da bi pristao. Mislim da njemu bilo idealno nesto kao prenatal, al samo pripremljeno posebno za muskarce, bolje spermice i sl. Ima li netko od vas prijedlog za takvu kombinaciju (all in 1) lijeka koji sadrzi sve ono sto se ince muskarcima preporucuje za piti za poboljsanje spermica?

----------


## ivica_k

Matovila, ne znam ti preporučiti all in 1 preparat, samo sam se htjela nadovezati da mm pristaje na sve kombinacije; u početku je to bila šaka tableta dnevno i tako tri mjeseca
onda smo vidjeli da to nema smisla i sada u kontinuitetu pije samo vit. E uz čaj iz Solina i po novom Tribestan
sjetila sam se...probajte proxeed (jako je skup) ili profertil (austrijska varijatna)! to su granulice koje se razmute u vodi, a ima i u tabletama!
sretno  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

http://www.profertil.at/index.php?id=30
više o profertilu

ček`....a što ne bi probali s Tribestanom  :Laughing:

----------


## irena2

na www.ponuda.com tribestan je 280,00 kn

----------


## Pinky

podzem

----------


## dorica

zanima me da li ima tribestan za kupiti u Puli ?

----------


## marti_sk

Cure koliko kosta tribestan? Ja uopste ne znam i dali ga ima za kupiti u MK?  :? 
Ako ga nema moracu smisliti kako da ga nabavimo

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam ga nasla za 270,00 kn. Inace sam i ja prvu turu platila 330. Javi se na Pp

----------


## ZAUZETA

Jel tko probao ovaj  http://zdravlje.ekupnja.com/stimulan...-pr-17833.html  ; jel to isto to?

----------


## tuzna

mm je sa dijagnozom azoospemija,dakle niti jednog spermija! sama sam u dilemi da li da proba tribestan ili ne...sta vi cure moje mislite? e,ja pojma nemam ni ima li ga u BiH..ako ne bude...st ada radim?!
ljubim

----------


## edinas

tuzna

Kupi mu tribestan i bioastin.  To je od ajvice muz koristio i nasli su mu sperimca.  MM pije te vitamine vec mjesec dana.  Ja se nadam da ce nam ti vitamini svima pomoci ko treba pomoc.

----------


## tuzna

edina,tm to pije'? gdje je nabavio?ja ne mogu u ze-do kantonu to da nadem....

----------


## edinas

Ja zivim  u americi.  Ja kupujem preko amazon.com  Nezna gdje se to kod vas moze kupiti.  Mozda ce ti se neko javiti sto zna gdje ima kupiti.

----------


## ZAUZETA

Tužna, nemoj biti tužna nego pozitiva. Uglavnom, Bioastin MM koristi trenutno, još nismo radili spermiogram da vidimo rezultate, ali se nadamo... dosta cura je javilo pozitivne promjene. U RH uvoznik je Biovega d.o.o., evo čitam sa etikete, tel je 01/ 4848-085, nazovi pa provjeri dali znaju kod vas tko je uvoznik. Uglavnom, toga ti zna biti u trgovinama gdje se opskrbljuje ekipa koja visi po teretanama i troši razne pripravke i dodatke prehrani, znaći nešto kao sportska prehrana.

----------


## tuzna

vokend sam provela tragajauci za tribestanom.nogdje ga nisam mogla naci. eh,sad,jedino mi ostaje da narucim preko interneta,sto nisam nikada radila,ne znam uopce kako to funkcionira. 
cure,divne ste,hvala svima.
nadam se da cu ga uspjeti naci ovaj koji dan

----------


## Crtica

Drage moje molila bih vas pomoc,ako moze cim hitnije,poceli bih sa konzumiranjem tribestana ali imamo mali problem kako ga nabaviti.U Njemackoj nikada culi za njega,ja na internetu nasla neki koji ima razlicito pakiranje od toga koji vi nabavljate u hrvatskoj,pa vas molim, ako nije problem da bacite oko na link i eventualno da mi pomognete dali se radi o istoj stvari ili eventualno da me uputite gdje bi ga mogla naruciti,Od srca sam vam zahvalna.

http://www.dynamicfitness.com/detail.aspx?ID=286

----------


## laky

> edina,tm to pije'? gdje je nabavio?ja ne mogu u ze-do kantonu to da nadem....


zamoli da ti kupu neka cura iz RH i pošalje busom

----------


## gugi32

Kod nas u Dubrovniku ga se moze naci u apoteci, pa ako nekome treba mogu ga poslati busom...

----------


## Vali

*tuzna*, ako hoces, ja ti ga kupim u zagrebu i posaljem nekako.

----------


## Crtica

ja sam ovim tribestanom koji sam nasla na internetu upravo to htjela izbec,ustvari ostaviti kao zadnju solucij,da nezamaram ljude,ako moze jednostavnije.Samo me zanima sta mislite dali je to isti tribestan jer na pakiranju stoji da je ista tvrtka kao na hrvatskom pakiranju znaci sophiafarm ustvari sve je isto osim pakiranja,a ako je vecini bi ova informacija koristila jer sam ga ja pronasla za cak 27dolara,sto bi znacilo da je duplo povoljniji nego u hrvatskoj,e sada samo je pitanje jeli to,to...pa se nadam da ce mi ili nam netko uspjeti otkriti zagonetku,tj.dali je osobno imao iskustva ili zna razliku.

----------


## gupi51

> Drage moje molila bih vas pomoc,ako moze cim hitnije,poceli bih sa konzumiranjem tribestana ali imamo mali problem kako ga nabaviti.U Njemackoj nikada culi za njega,ja na internetu nasla neki koji ima razlicito pakiranje od toga koji vi nabavljate u hrvatskoj,pa vas molim, ako nije problem da bacite oko na link i eventualno da mi pomognete dali se radi o istoj stvari ili eventualno da me uputite gdje bi ga mogla naruciti,Od srca sam vam zahvalna.
> 
> http://www.dynamicfitness.com/detail.aspx?ID=286



Moj MM je praktički doktorirao na svim tim pripravcima, pa kaže ovako: treba paziti da je proizvođač bugarska firma Sopharma jer njihove tbl imaju najveću količinu tog Tribulus terestris (oni su to prvi proizveli), dok druge firme znaju imati i po 1000 puta manju količnu. nadam se da smo pomogli.

Otkrio je još jednu novost: jedna studija kaže da L-karnitin i acetil-L-karnitin u kombinaciji s Cinnoxicam-om  značajno poboljšavaju spermatogram. To se može kupiti u Italiji (to je nešto kao naš Voltaren). U Italiji se zove Sinartrol- kutija košta 9 Eur.
šaljem link na rad gdje piše kako se točno koristi.

http://www.andrologyjournal.org/cgi/...t/25/5/761.pdf[/url]

----------


## Crtica

draga gupi51,hvala na trudu,ali ja i dalje imam istu dvojbu dali je ovaj tibestan identican onome koje cure narucuju u hr.na oba stoji da je firma Sopharma,ali je pakiranje totalno razlicito.A proizvodac gotovo uvjek ostavlja isto pakiranje,uz izmjenu jezika ovisno o zemlji uvozniku.Znam da se ponavljam,mislila sam da je netko iz inozemstva imao mozda iskustva.
svakako pozdrav "doktoru" suprugu i tebi tipkalici u nastojanju da pomognete.

----------


## marti_sk

Cure MM pocinje piti Tribest forse (Tribestan) donjece nam ga ljekari iz Sofije gdje se i proizvodi naziv je malo razlican jer su ovo tablete samo iz te biljke koja raste na Pirin planinu, a u Tribestan ima plus selen i neki drugi vitamin. Eto tako nadamo se najboljem doza mu je 3x2 2 meseca pa kontrolni spermogram, pa jos jedan mesec isto da pije i onda ide na micro tesu  :D

----------


## Crtica

draga marti_sk dali bi ti onda bio problem da nam posaljes slikicu kako izgleda,da vec jednom rijesim dvojbe i dileme,bila bih ti neizmjerno zahvalna,jer su mi u apoteci u njem.skrenuli pozornost da je svaki upitan u svrhu u koju ga mi koristimo ako nije bugarski,pa ti sad znaj kako orginal izgleda,a neznaju ni oni.Svima se duboko ispricavam sto toliko davim sa ovom temom,ali smo na rubu snaga,pa smo se prikacili za tribestan ovdje ga je tesjo nabaviti,pa barem i ako uspijem da nepogrijesim.Hvala svima na razumjevanju,i od srca vam zelim da se cim prije bavite sladim brigama.

----------


## marti_sk

Draga *crtica* dobit cemo tablete u nedelju, pa probat cu nekako da ih slikam, kako i da je napisat cu i detaljno sta pise i kako izgledju   :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

Crtica

Vidila sam onaj link sto si postavila takav je tribestan i kod mog muza.  To je pravi.  Slobodno ga kupi i neka ti muz pocne da koristi.

----------


## tia_16

A da li se može istovremeno uzimati Tribestan i Bioastin????

----------


## thaia28

tia, mm je uzimao paralelno

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pozdrav curke, evo i ja planiram MM pribaviti tribestan, a onda skužim da ga već pije u sastavu Foreverove multi mace. Imam već dugo njihovu brošuru ali ne pročitah do jućer. 
Uglavnom piše:
 Forever Multi maca kombinira peruansku biljku maca sa drugim ljekovitim travama ...  - dvije tablete dnevno sadrže:
             Maca (korijen) 500mg
             Tribulus terrestris 200mg
             Muira Puama  200mg
             Catuaba  200mg
             L-Arginine  150mg
             Say Palmeto 150mg
              Pygeum Africanum 50mg
              Ko-enzim Q10  10mg
              Ekstrakt soje  10mg

E, sad mene zanima koliku dozu Tribulusa (Tribestana) vaši M konzumiraju dnevno

----------


## ZAUZETA

Inaće cijena jednog pakiranja je 170kn, ima 60 tableta

----------


## tuzna

dizem temu
meni je vali poslala tribestan i bioastin,zahvaljujem joj sad ovako javno(smijem?)
ostalim curama veliki pozdrav

----------


## Ogla

MM ima oligoasthenozoospermiu i koristili smo skoro pola godine BIOASTIn i nije bilo nekog efekta, sada nam je dr. rekao da pije selen+zink+magnezij+vitamin E+vitamin C i pitala sam ga je li mora biti apotekarski preparat ili su dobri i vitamini it DM-a, pa je rekao da je sasvim svejedno.

U DM sam pak pronašla kombinaciju preporučenih vitamina i MM ih uredno pije. Čitajući o Tribestanu ipak sam sada u dilemi da li ga uzeti ili ne, ipak je poprilično skup, a kako Bioastin nije uspio malo sam skeptična, a opet ne bi htjela propustit priliku... je li bi bilo malo pretjerano da sada pije 'i to i to'? :?

----------


## tuzna

vidi,ja mislim da vise ucinka svakako ima tribestan,u uputstvu i pise da utice na spermatogenezu...

----------


## gargamelica

Ja sam nabavljala Tribulus forte firma Medi Herb (druga firma pa je ime drugo) u Londonu za 130kn 60tab a piju se 2x jer je jači 9g .Ako imate nekog da ide za London ili da vam pošalje isplati se.Isto od biocare postoji proizvod baš za men ASC Plus 150kn 60 tab a sastav je super (l-arginin,l-carnitin,l-taurine,zinc,selenium, vit E) doze idealne  :Grin:

----------


## tuzna

ovo dvoje mozemo nabaviti samo u londonu?

----------


## tikica_69

Bas cu vidjeti koliko je Tribestan u Italiji (znam da su tamo neki prirodni pripravci kao podloga za trudnocu i bolji rad jajnika poput Infolic retard puno jeftiniji nego kod nas), jer sad idem u Istru pa imam ljude koje mi to mogu donijeti od tamo.
I pitati cu seku da vidi u Njemackoj kako tamo cijene stoje.

----------


## tuzna

ajde,mozda ne bi bilo lose da se malo raspitamo.
ja nisam uspjela saznati da ga u BiH ima igdje,bar ne u mojoj okolici(sredisnja bosna),i dodatni je teret sto moram smisljati kako do njega doci. sreca pa postoji ovaj divni forum,i sve divne zene koje se tu javljaju.
 :Kiss:

----------


## gargamelica

Nije samo u Londonu ali uguglaj firmu i proizvod pa ti izbaci sve,sigurna sam da ima i u njemačkoj

----------


## tuzna

cure,ima li koja blizu autobuske stanice da mi posalje tribestan autobusom? (ja sam iz BiH,tribestana ovdje uopce nema) prvi put mi je poslala vali,ali sad se ne javlja,a ja se bojim da ce mm nestati tribestana...
 :Love:

----------


## thaia28

*tuzna*, Vali je u inozemstvu pa se valjda zato ne javlja. Šaljem ti pp

----------


## marta26

*ogla*, kod nas je ista situacija, mm je pio bioastin 6 mjeseci i NISTA!! bas sam bila razocarana, cak je bio i slabiji nalaz. sad mi je doc rekao cink i selen, a ja si mislim da dodamo jos l-arginin i l-carniten al sam dobro napisala. sad me malo mami taj tribestan :/ vidjeti cemo. sretno s popravljanjem malih bijelih munjica  :Wink:

----------


## Ogla

> *ogla*, kod nas je ista situacija, mm je pio bioastin 6 mjeseci i NISTA!! bas sam bila razocarana, cak je bio i slabiji nalaz. sad mi je doc rekao cink i selen, a ja si mislim da dodamo jos l-arginin i l-carniten al sam dobro napisala. sad me malo mami taj tribestan :/ vidjeti cemo. sretno s popravljanjem malih bijelih munjica


...* marta26* da čudno je to... baš zato se malo ustručavam kupovanja tribestana, ponjaprije zbog cijene - ali mislim se konzultirati s dokotorm - isti (dr. T u Vinogradskoj) je preporučio cink, selen, magnezij, vitamin E i C što MM uredno pije i mislim ga zamolit da napravi ponovno nalaz - čisto me zanima... Tebi marta 26 i ostalima također želim 'gordane kožulje'  :Grin:

----------


## Sonja29

Curke mene zanima ima li tribestana kupiti u Zadru ili okolici pošto idemo doli na godišnji pa...?
tužna i ja sam iz Središnje Bosne :Smile:

----------


## nida

Bokić, nadam se da će vam pomoći naša prića,mom mužu je dijagnosticirana oligoastenozoosparmija,samo icsi moguć,pa smo tako i pošli na prvi naš postupak ali nije upalilo  :Crying or Very sad:  ,dok smo čekali drugi,muž počeo piti tribestan i uspjeli nakon 2 mjeseca što ga je pio 3x1 dobiti bebaća,tako smo sretni,beba sad ima 4 mj,sretan,velik i jak ma pravi dečko  :Wink:  tako da mislim da se isplati,pa preporučijem probati,možda upali  :Razz:  sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

> Bokić, nadam se da će vam pomoći naša prića,mom mužu je dijagnosticirana oligoastenozoosparmija,samo icsi moguć,pa smo tako i pošli na prvi naš postupak ali nije upalilo  ,dok smo čekali drugi,muž počeo piti tribestan i uspjeli nakon 2 mjeseca što ga je pio 3x1 dobiti bebaća,tako smo sretni,beba sad ima 4 mj,sretan,velik i jak ma pravi dečko  tako da mislim da se isplati,pa preporučijem probati,možda upali  sretno svima


wow dajes nam nadu!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

> Curke mene zanima ima li tribestana kupiti u Zadru ili okolici pošto idemo doli na godišnji pa...?
> tužna i ja sam iz Središnje Bosne


  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, ja želim da kupim Tribestan, međutim, prije nego krenem u potragu za njim, molim Vas ako neka od Vas zna dali se, i ako da, gdje se u Sarajevu može kupiti isti, neka mi javi što prije   :Kiss:  

hvala unaprijed

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, vidim da je većina od Vas na godišnjem odmoru. Nakon pretrage po internetu, a i vaših komentara odlučila sam da nabavim Sopharmin Tribestan i to onaj što pink slovima piše tribestan, ali sumnjam da ga ima u Sarajevu

----------


## tuzna

*fato*,ja nisam uspjela da ga nadem,tragal sam i po sarajevu,medutim,obzirom da je to tvoj grad,mozda ga uspijes naci  :Grin:  
ako uspijes,javi i nama ostalim bosankama,da ne gnjavimo vise cure sa foruma.
evo,ovaj link http://www.heliks.hr/katalog.php?kateg=18 je na ovoj temi,i bas ovakav tribestan su mi slale cure iz Zagreba  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

tuzna, hvala što si se očitovala   :Kiss:   već danima očekujem hoće li iko išta napisat. Iskreno, ja sam prečešljala Sarajevo, i sve druge forume i nisam našla, na žalost. Sada imam i ja dilemu, ovaj Helixov Tribestan je u zelenoj kutijici, međutim kada ukucaš u pretraživač "Tribestan Sopharma", više izbaci onih Tribestana u bijelim kutijama pri čemu je naziv ispisan roze slovima.  Zna li iko od cura neki web store koji je siguran i preko kojeg bih mogla naručiti orginalni Sopharmin TRibestan. U krajnjoj varijanti, imam neke prijatelje  u Bugarskoj, pa ću vidjeti da njih zamolim da mi dobace. Zvala sam i apoteke neke u Sarajevu i čekam i njihove odgovore. Ja sam shvatila, da je veća vjerovatnoća da se Tribestan nađe u prodavnicama gdje se prodaju preparati za body buildere. U međuvremenu kupila sam Algu Spirulinu u tabletama kao i Bioastin, pa ću mm dat da pije i to dok ne nabavimo i Tribestan.

----------


## fatamorgana

By the way, pretražila sam i prodavnice za body bildere   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fatamorgana

sad nešto kontam, više sam se izgubila od silnog iščitavanja, pa više ne znam koliko se dugo smije piti Tribestan, treba li kakve pauze pravit i koliko?

----------


## alida

ovisno za koju dijagnozu se pije, ali načelno se tribestan može bez nuspojava piti kontinuirano 90 dana (mm pije 3 x 1 i za sada je sve ok), nakon toga 14 dana pauze, pa ponovo.

----------


## fatamorgana

Alida, ti si moja dobra vila, hvala još jednom od srca   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## alida

:Kiss:  samo neka pomogne

----------


## tuzna

vidi,fato,ovaj sto su meni slale je upravo onaj sto su njihovi muzevi pili,pa im je poboljsao nalaz. dakle,provjereno dobar!  :Wink:  
a,dobijes uputstvo uz njega kako ga piti,razlicito je tumacenje...tamo pise,ako imas vise od 80 kg, pijes 3x2. tako dva mjeseca,pa sedmica pauze( jer nakon tog perioda organizam vise ne reaguje na njega,tako nekako) i nakon te sedmice pauze(nisam sigurna je li 1 ili 2 sedmice) bi se mogao ponovo nastaviti.
medutim, kad bi ga tako pili nm,trebale bi nam silne pare,pa smo svi,cini mi se,vise za varijantu 3x1,kako ga i mm pije(kosta 80km,i to kad se pije na taj nacin,moze biti samo 20 dana pakovanje,a kad ga narucujes iz dr. drzave ide pravo zeznuto,pa stalno nekog zezat...)i sad ni ja nisam sigurna kad da pravimo pauzu. ajvicin muz je pauzu napravio nakon 3 mjeseca,pa cemo tako i mi.
ja sam zvala ovaj helix i rekli mi da je,zbog razlicite valute,jako tesko da placas interentom,da je najbolje da ti neko podsalje. tako sam i uradila

e,da znas,jaaaaaaaakkkkoooo je dobar za potenciju,valjda jer dize testosteron  :Wink:   :Grin:  
et,ako sta treba,javni,tu sam.
 :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

superiška, hvala na info. Ja sam već intervenisala i preko jedne prijateljice naručila da mi pošalju iz Bugarske.  :D 
To za potenciju mi se sviđa skroz   :Laughing:

----------


## sevenMAJA

MM nasao Tribestan ovdje u jednoj profitnes prodavnici. Trazite ih u radnjama u kojima sportisti kupuju suplemente.
Poceli i mi sa Bioastinom, L - carnitinom, L - argininom i Tribulusom.
Nek nam je Bog na pomoci nakon 14 godina patnje i 4 ivf/icsi.

Cim budemo radili kontrolu, pisem rezultate.

----------


## tikica_69

Evo jedan info.....Tribestan je u Njemackoj zabranjen, u Italiji takodjer. U Ceskoj ga nigdje nema i ja fino narucila preko e-bay za 27 eura po kutiji.

----------


## fatamorgana

> Evo jedan info.....Tribestan je u Njemackoj zabranjen, u Italiji takodjer. U Ceskoj ga nigdje nema i ja fino narucila preko e-bay za 27 eura po kutiji.


A što li je zabranjen tamo? Zna li iko?

----------


## fatamorgana

> MM nasao Tribestan ovdje u jednoj profitnes prodavnici. Trazite ih u radnjama u kojima sportisti kupuju suplemente.
> Poceli i mi sa Bioastinom, L - carnitinom, L - argininom i Tribulusom.
> Nek nam je Bog na pomoci nakon 14 godina patnje i 4 ivf/icsi.
> 
> Cim budemo radili kontrolu, pisem rezultate.


SevenMAJA, odakle si? Kako ti suprugu doziraš Bioastin?

----------


## pak

> Evo jedan info.....Tribestan je u Njemackoj zabranjen, u Italiji takodjer. U Ceskoj ga nigdje nema i ja fino narucila preko e-bay za 27 eura po kutiji.


prije dvije god. mama mi ga donijela iz Italije,po toj cijeni od 27 eura,zašto su ga zabranili jesi našla kakav info.

----------


## fatamorgana

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo jedan info.....Tribestan je u Njemackoj zabranjen, u Italiji takodjer. U Ceskoj ga nigdje nema i ja fino narucila preko e-bay za 27 eura po kutiji.
> 
> 
> prije dvije god. mama mi ga donijela iz Italije,po toj cijeni od 27 eura,zašto su ga zabranili jesi našla kakav info.



Ta cijena je baš povoljna

----------


## sevenMAJA

> sevenMAJA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> MM nasao Tribestan ovdje u jednoj profitnes prodavnici. Trazite ih u radnjama u kojima sportisti kupuju suplemente.
> Poceli i mi sa Bioastinom, L - carnitinom, L - argininom i Tribulusom.
> Nek nam je Bog na pomoci nakon 14 godina patnje i 4 ivf/icsi.
> 
> Cim budemo radili kontrolu, pisem rezultate.
> 
> ...


Iz Banjaluke.  Prvih par dana ce uzimati dvije dnevno, zatim tri i na kraju 4. Neka od forumasica je pisala da su joj tako savjetovali, pa cemo i mi tako.

----------


## edinas

Moj muz pije 3x1.  Vec 3 mjeseca koristi i sad ce da napravi pauzu od 7 dana pa ce opet da pocne.

----------


## tikica_69

> tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo jedan info.....Tribestan je u Njemackoj zabranjen, u Italiji takodjer. U Ceskoj ga nigdje nema i ja fino narucila preko e-bay za 27 eura po kutiji.
> 
> 
> A što li je zabranjen tamo? Zna li iko?


Koliko mi je sestra uspjela saznati u apoteci u Njemackoj, sportasi su ga zloupotrebljavali na neki nacin pa je povucen s njihovog trzista.

----------


## fatamorgana

> fatamorgana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tikica_69 prvotno napisa
> ...


uh, hvala Bogu da je zbog toga, ja se već bila zabrinula da ima nuspojave žestoke   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

fato,je li stigao tvoj tribestan? bas me zanima je li to isti kao i onaj sto ga mm pije...  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Ako imate koga u Bugarskoj, tamo je 16 eura...

----------


## fatamorgana

nije još stigao moj Tribestan iz Bugarske, čim dodje javiću Vam.
 :Kiss:

----------


## sevenMAJA

http://www.proteini.co.ba/cjenovnik_....html#BIO_TECH


Mi smo kupili ovaj od BIO TECH-a

_67. Tribulus Terrestris 60 tabl. Stimulansi - prirodno povećanje testosterona 24 KM Naruči Primalex proteine isuplemente za bodybuilding.
_


MM pije 3x1 (ukupno 1 500mg). Testosteron mu je inace vrlo nizak. Sta mislite je li to dovoljno ili da uzima vise ? Koliko vi uzimate mg dnevno ?

Vidim da imaju i ovaj Tribulus Maximus koji kosta 32 KM (16 eura) i ima 1000 mg po kapsuli.

----------


## sevenMAJA

Koliko sam shvatila citajuci ovih dana o Tribulusu / Tribestanu, ne bi ga smjeli piti muskarci koji imaju normalne ili visoke vrijednosti testosterona jer se postize kontraefekat. 
Kad se uoce nizak LH kao i testosteron (Tribestan preko LH  utice na podizanje nivoa testosterona) onda su opravdani razlozi za terapiju Tribestanom.

----------


## rozalija

> By the way, pretražila sam i prodavnice za body bildere


U Mostaru ima jedna dobra radnja za body bildere pa ću navratiti ovih dana da pitam za Tribestan i javim Vam cure ako ga bude.  :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

Nama nije pomoglo, MM je pio tri dnevno tri mjeseca, sve je ostalo isto niti 1% se nije poboljšalo.
Samo je lova bačena, jedna ona kutija je 307, kn.
Jedino pozitivno, ručna skoro stalno bila podignuta   :Grin:

----------


## tuzna

jedno od rijetkoh negativnih iskustava...ja sam mnogo dobrog o njemu citala,mnoge zene su pisale o poboljsanju nalaza njihovih muzeve
ali,kao i u svemu u zivotu,i ovdje postoje slucajevi da ne djeluje kao kod vecine.
zao mi je sto ste daba bacali novce...
 :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Jel se pije Tribestan 250 ili Tribestan 500....jer sam vidjela da u Bugarskoj ima oba  :?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Jel se pije Tribestan 250 ili Tribestan 500....jer sam vidjela da u Bugarskoj ima oba  :?


sad si me zbunila skroz  :?

----------


## edinas

Evo jednog zanimljivog odgovora od doktora sto sam nasla na jednoj starnici uvezi tribestana.  
Nivo: Member 

Tribestan 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Poštovani doc zanima me Vaše mišljenje o Tribestanu? Da li da pokušamo popravit očajan nalaz (oligoasthenotheratho...) - ima li uopće smisla? 
Unaprijed hvala na savjetu! 
Antonija 

28-07-2009 u 08:26 | Odgovor na post 

dr. sc Erden Radončić 
Nivo: Moderator 
Registriran: 11-03-2008 
Postovi: 1633 
IP: Logged 

Re: Tribestan 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Čini se da ima smisla; kod određenog broja pacijenata čini se dosta dobro djeluje, no da li kod svih - ne možemo znati dok ne provjerite. Kako se radi o dijetetskom pripravku, ne spada u lijekove pa se kupuje u biljnim i sličnim ljekarnama

----------


## tuzna

opet ja sa tribestanom...  :Embarassed:  
vise me sramota od stalnog moljakanja,ali kad nuzda natjera....prije nekih mjesec i po,tribestan mi je poslala forumasica vali,i opet joj se zahvaljujem, ja njoj novce postom. trenutno je ,obzirom da je na cudenje svih,ostala prirodno u drugom stanju,dr. joj rekao strogo mirovanje i sad je kuci,tako da mi ne moze organizirati slanje tribestana.
tako da,ako bi neka od vas bila spremna meni uciniti uslugu (opet  :Embarassed:  ),bila bih mnogo zahvalna!

 :Love:

----------


## floristica

> opet ja sa tribestanom...  
> vise me sramota od stalnog moljakanja,ali kad nuzda natjera....prije nekih mjesec i po,tribestan mi je poslala forumasica vali,i opet joj se zahvaljujem, ja njoj novce postom. trenutno je ,obzirom da je na cudenje svih,ostala prirodno u drugom stanju,dr. joj rekao strogo mirovanje i sad je kuci,tako da mi ne moze organizirati slanje tribestana.
> tako da,ako bi neka od vas bila spremna meni uciniti uslugu (opet  ),bila bih mnogo zahvalna!


procitaj post od seven MAJE  od 29.srp i udji u link i naruci sebi tribestan za 24 marke i dostava je 10 pa i to nije skupo,jeftinije je nego u Hrvatskoj. Izvinjavam se sto upadam kao padobrnac ali moj muz ima lose nalaze pa me ova tema interesuje . Da se predstavim JA 72, za sada sve ok MM 77 Asthenozoospermia gravis  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

vidi ,znam za taj tribestan sto je maja spominjala,medutim,kad sam tribestan prvi put htjela naruciti ,cure su mi strogo skrenule paznju da kupujem samo sopharmin tribestan,jer samo on ima toliku kolicinu te biljke,kolika nama treba. dakle,to sto je spominjala maja,nije tribestan koji proizvodi sopharma,jer,vjeruj mi da je,do sada bi bio u mom ormaricu kuci:em je jeftinije,em nikog ne zamaram da dodem do njega!  :Kiss:  
nazalost,to nije taj...

----------


## edinas

TUZNA,  

JA BI TI POSLALA ALI JA ZIVIM U AMERICI.  MOZES LI PREKO AMZON DA NARUCIS?

----------


## tuzna

edina,hvala ti mnogo. ja sam htjela da narucim iz Helixa iz Zg,medutim,rekli su da je problem razlicita valuta i da je najbolje da mi neko posalje,sto sam do sada i radila u kooperaciji sa curama iz ZG.
 :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

Jeli nemozes naci nigdje preko interneta?  Nisam siguran za slanje bilo kakvih tableta iz Amerike za Europu.   Jesili pitala ajvicu gdje je ona kupila tribestan.  Ja placam 35 dolara po kutiji.

----------


## sevenMAJA

Evo bugarskog  http://www.heliks.hr/katalog.php?kateg=18 

http://www.systems-import.hr/product...r=24&IDChild=5

----------


## rozalija

cure danas sam u Mostaru u prodavnici za bodybildere "XERSES" pitala za tribestan i rekli su mi da imaju samo TRIBULUS u pakovanju od 120 komada i košta 80 KM ili približno oko 320 KN.
Dali su mi katalog u kojem piše sljedeće:
Opis proizvoda:Kapsule za poticaj
Karakteristike proizvoda:Sadrži 80% saponina. apsolutna najviša kvaliteta ekstaktura Tribulus Terrestisa na svjetskom tržištu
Anabolična hormonska formula

Tribulus Terrestis je nestereoidni preparat biljnog porijekla pogodan za muškarce i žene koji na potpuno prirodan način potiče roizvodnju testosterona i sintezu proteina. Na taj način kod sportaša potiče porast mišićne mase, snage i ubrzanja nakon treninga.
Kod žena smanjuje tegobe u menopauzi dok uz fizičku aktivnost potiče gubitak masnog tkiva, povećava mišićnu masu i snagu. Tribulus stimulira imunološki sustav, snizuje kolesterol, povećava seksualnu želju i podiže opće psihofizičko stanje organizma.

Uzimanje Tribulusa stimulira proizvodnje testosterona kod muškaraca a kod žena estrogena.
Nema negativan ulinak na kardiovaskularni i živčani sustav.

SASTAV: Jedna kapsula sadrži 650 mg Tribulus Terrestisa.

PREPORUKA PRIMJENE:
Uzimati neprekidno najmanje 8 tjedana 750-1500 mg na dan. Nakon toga napraviti pauzu od dva tjedna kako bi tijelo moglo ponovno reagirati na Tribulus Terrestis.
Za osobe do 80 kg tjelesne težine 2 kapsule na dan, više tjelesne težine 3 kapsule na dan.

Broj telefona na koji se možete informirati o ovom lijeku je:"XERSES"
Telefon:00387/36/325-715
Mobitel:00387/63/288-981 i 00387/63/319-310

A cure šta mislite o svemu jel to to i da li bi ovaj lijek mogao da bude nešto kao TRIBESTAN?

----------


## tuzna

sad ja necu pametovati,reci cu ono sto sam vec rekla,a sto su meni drugi rekli :Shock: cito najskuplji,ali jedini koji je ono sto nama treba u pravoj kolicini je treibestan sopharmin,koji kosta 300 kn.
ali,svaka od nas ima pravo da naruci koji hoce,bez obzira sta drugi govorili. postujem to,samo iznosim ,nadam se,korisne informacije.
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> sad ja necu pametovati,reci cu ono sto sam vec rekla,a sto su meni drugi reklicito najskuplji,ali jedini koji je ono sto nama treba u pravoj kolicini je treibestan sopharmin,koji kosta 300 kn.
> ali,svaka od nas ima pravo da naruci koji hoce,bez obzira sta drugi govorili. postujem to,samo iznosim ,nadam se,korisne informacije.


Ne sažem se s tobom, nakon što sam na internetu proučila malo proizvođača kojeg si ti navela utvrdila sam da je riječ o identičnom ljeku, samo što je na internetskim stranicama navedeno malo šire pojašnjenje, a ovdje je riječ o katalogu (u kojem je manje malo opisano) a na kraju poenta je ista za  iste stvari služi. Sam naziv ovog lijeka je TRIBULUS TERRESTRIS i napravljen je od iste biljke koja je srž svega.

A s druge strane pakovanje je od 120 tableta i košta kao jedan kutija lijeka koji si navela i koji ima pakovanje 60 komada. A da proizvođač ovog lijeka je WEIDER koji je jako poznat.

Mislim cure da se i sa ovim isplati pokušati bitan je da sadrži TRIBULUS TERRESTRIS  u čemu je sva poenta.

----------


## pak

> cure danas sam u Mostaru u prodavnici za bodybildere "XERSES" pitala za tribestan i rekli su mi da imaju samo TRIBULUS u pakovanju od 120 komada i košta 80 KM ili približno oko 320 KN.


dali je kutija crvenkasta?ako me pamčenje ne vara naša je bila crveno bijela i morali smo držati u frižideru a imala je isti naziv,nabavili smo je po preporuci dečka iz ljekarne koji mi je rekao da pomaže jer je i sam isprobao,a kasnije kada mi je mama kupovala u ljekarni u italiji isto su joj potvrdili.naziv je 100% bio tribulus terristris,

----------


## tuzna

ok,rekoh vec da svako ima pravo da bira i sam donosi odluku sta ce kupiti,naravno
samo sam rekla ono sto su meni rekli,iskreno, za tribestan i tu biljku do prije 2 mjeseca nikad ni cula nisam,ovih par informacija koje imam,su od cura koje su se vrtile po forumu,a ciji su muzevi pili tribestan.
et,  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> ok,rekoh vec da svako ima pravo da bira i sam donosi odluku sta ce kupiti,naravno
> samo sam rekla ono sto su meni rekli,iskreno, za tribestan i tu biljku do prije 2 mjeseca nikad ni cula nisam,ovih par informacija koje imam,su od cura koje su se vrtile po forumu,a ciji su muzevi pili tribestan.
> et,


Hej draga moja super da svak od nas iznese svoje mišljenje,informacije koje je čuo od drugih, sve mi smo mi ovdje jedna drugoj da pomognemo koliko možemo i ukoliko od Vas nekome bude trbala pomoć za ovaj preparat koji sam navela neka se slobodno javi.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> cure danas sam u Mostaru u prodavnici za bodybildere "XERSES" pitala za tribestan i rekli su mi da imaju samo TRIBULUS u pakovanju od 120 komada i košta 80 KM ili približno oko 320 KN. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> dali je kutija crvenkasta?ako me pamčenje ne vara naša je bila crveno bijela i morali smo držati u frižideru a imala je isti naziv,nabavili smo je po preporuci dečka iz ljekarne koji mi je rekao da pomaže jer je i sam isprobao,a kasnije kada mi je mama kupovala u ljekarni u italiji isto su joj potvrdili.naziv je 100% bio tribulus terristris,


Kutija je bjela i na njoj je kombinacija napisanih crvenkastih i plavih slova i ima nacrtana američka zastava i slika body bildera. Na kutiju velikim slovima piše tribulus terristris.

----------


## nami

Evo jedna info za sve curke koje imaju problem sa naručivanjem tribestana...

Ja sam naručila preko www.tribestan.com i došlo mi je na adresu (tj. na pošti) za 8 dana.
Cijena: 27$ po kutiji +7,5$ dosatava (ja sam naručila 4 kutije)+ oko 2 $ poštarina

Odlučila sam se za tu varijantu jer je to ipak njihova oficijelna stranica (i to američka, a znamo da za Ameriku ide sve bolje kvalitete), a dostava ide preko Bugarske pošte što mi indicira da nije neki drugi falsifikat nego baš taj bugarski proizvod.

Sve u svemu super sam zadovoljna, brzo je došlo, cijena je dosta jeftinija nego u Hrvatskoj (a u BiH ga ni nema) i nekako mi se čini da je dobar proizvod plus nikoga ne molim za uslugu.

Eto, željela sam da ovo podijelim sa vama i da nam olakšam put do naših bebaćaa 
Sretno svima

----------


## tikica_69

Meni kupio poznanik u Bugarskoj po 16 eura 4 kutije....sad tjeram MM da prije nego pocne s terapijom ode napraviti spermiogram da kasnije mozemo usporediti

----------


## fatamorgana

> Evo jedna info za sve curke koje imaju problem sa naručivanjem tribestana...
> 
> Ja sam naručila preko www.tribestan.com i došlo mi je na adresu (tj. na pošti) za 8 dana.
> Cijena: 27$ po kutiji +7,5$ dosatava (ja sam naručila 4 kutije)+ oko 2 $ poštarina
> 
> Odlučila sam se za tu varijantu jer je to ipak njihova oficijelna stranica (i to američka, a znamo da za Ameriku ide sve bolje kvalitete), a dostava ide preko Bugarske pošte što mi indicira da nije neki drugi falsifikat nego baš taj bugarski proizvod.
> 
> Sve u svemu super sam zadovoljna, brzo je došlo, cijena je dosta jeftinija nego u Hrvatskoj (a u BiH ga ni nema) i nekako mi se čini da je dobar proizvod plus nikoga ne molim za uslugu.
> 
> ...






hvala velika nami što si s nama podijelila ovu vrijednu informaciju. Ovo je orginalni Sopharmin Tribestan. Ja očekujem da mi donesu iz Bugarske, ali poslije ću naručiti sa ove stranice, nadam se da vrše dostavu za BiH.  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

evo vam usporedbe proizvoda:

http://www.tribestan.com/tribulus-co...6437a63a6c76ac

----------


## Pinky

uzgred budi receno:

Studies performed in Bulgaria are the primary source of most current health claims regarding tribulus. According to this research, tribulus increases levels of various hormones in the steroid family, including testosterone, DHEA, and estrogen, and for this reason improves sports performance , fertility in men and women , sexual function (again in men and women ), and symptoms of menopause (such as hot flashes). * Unfortunately, the design of these studies appears to fall far short of modern scientific standards, and there has not been any trustworthy scientific confirmation of these supposed benefits.* 

ali buduci da ta jedna studija kaze da se pacijentima znacajno smanjio broj leukocita u spermi, ja to moram nabaviti jer mm muku muci sa leukocitima na koje mu NITKO ne obraca paznju   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  . najzalosnije je sta nakon spermwasha ima super pooljsanje nalaza (kuc, kuc, kuc) tako da se biolog cudom ne moze nacuditi sta mu to nitko ne sanira i vec me zove "ona sa leukocitima" kad se pojavim

moj dr mpo mi je objasnio da se leukociti lijepe za spermu jer je prepoznaju ko neprijatelja i zbog toga sperma slabo pliva i ne pliva u pravom smijeru. jednom je mm uzimao antibiotike za upalu grla i sasvim slucajno tada napravio nalaz. sa 11 na 89 mil. !! mislili smo da su zamijenili nalaz... ali nisu
nakon antibiotika opet leukociti do neba a spermici prema dnu....
zivi uzas da mi zene moramo prolaziti kroz sve ovo zato sto nitko nece nasim muzevima da se pozabavi...

cuveni dr. colak sa vv nam se samo u facu nasmija i rekao da ce s godinama biti gore   :Mad:

----------


## fatamorgana

http://www.tribestan.eu/#go1

cure stigao je i moj Tribestan direkt iz Bugarske i to Sopharmin, ali je pakovanje skroz drugačije od onog koji je naručila nami i od onog koji je pio ajvicin muž. http://www.tribestan.eu/#go1

Pakovanje je od 60 tableta od po 250mg.

----------


## edinas

Ja sto narucujem svom muzu tribestan drugacije od onoga sto je ajvica kupovala, ali ona mi je slala slike i samo je razlika u kutiji kod nje je kutija zelena a kod mene je bijela i pise rozim slovima.  Ja neznam dali vi mozete preko amazon.com da narucujete stvari ja preko te stranice narucujem jer tu mogu naci za 32$.

----------


## fatamorgana

> Ja sto narucujem svom muzu tribestan drugacije od onoga sto je ajvica kupovala, ali ona mi je slala slike i samo je razlika u kutiji kod nje je kutija zelena a kod mene je bijela i pise rozim slovima.  Ja neznam dali vi mozete preko amazon.com da narucujete stvari ja preko te stranice narucujem jer tu mogu naci za 32$.




Ja ću ovih dana naručiti preko interneta sa one stranice s koje je naručila nami. To je isto pakovanje kao kod tebe. Ja mislim da se radi o apsolutno istom proizvodu i proizvođaću samo je pakovanje drugačije za različita tržišta   :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

Da jeste ista to isto.

----------


## edinas

Dali muskaraci  smije koristit tribestan sa ovakim nalazima hormona?


FSH 30.9
LH 13.1
Prolatin14.2
Testosterone 185

----------


## sevenMAJA

Nije lose da napises ref. vrijednosti

----------


## marti_sk

eto danas MM radi spermogram nakon tribestana...drizte nam fige..

----------


## sevenMAJA

> eto danas MM radi spermogram nakon tribestana...drizte nam fige..


Marti, kakvi su rezultati? Ima li poboljsanja?

----------


## sevenMAJA

Sad procitah na azoo statistici. Uf, bas sam ocekivala da ce naci plivace kod TM :?

----------


## bublica3

> eto danas MM radi spermogram nakon tribestana...drizte nam fige..


SRETNO!!

----------


## bublica3

Cure čitam vas i nisam uspila vidit dali gdje piše da se Tribestan može kupit u Splitu?? 
Zna li koja od vas????

----------


## marta26

jel ima ciji muzek da je radio nalaz nakon tribestana, mislim da cu svojem to dodati, jel bed ak se i uz to pije selen i cink??cini mi se tribestan dobar jer snizava i kolesterol koji mm ima

----------


## fatamorgana

> jel ima ciji muzek da je radio nalaz nakon tribestana, mislim da cu svojem to dodati, jel bed ak se i uz to pije selen i cink??cini mi se tribestan dobar jer snizava i kolesterol koji mm ima




Ja mm dajem još kamaru vitaminčeka uz Tribestan (E vitamin, C vitamin, Bioastin, algu spirulinu, omegu 3, artičoku i crvenu rižu)

----------


## edinas

Moj muz koristi uz tribestan i bioastin i vitamine sto imaju u sebi vitamin a, b, c, folnu kiselinu i jos dosta toga.

----------


## edinas

Jeli jos necij muz radio nalaze sperme posle upotrebe tribestana.

----------


## edinas

Jesteli zive cure.  Imali jos kavih neko iskustava sa tribestanom?

----------


## little ivy

dobar dan cure
evo da se i ja javim. mm koristi tribestan od travnja negdje,prva doza od 3 mjeseca je iza nas,pauza od 15 dana i sada ispočetka.
pravili smo 1.7.mog taman na kraju prve ture spermiogram na VV i u centrifugatu je pronadjeno 20ak spermija slabije pokretnih...prva dva puta nije bilo nigdje ničega.vjerujem da je tribestan malo podpomogao vidit cemo sta ce biti dalje to je eto bilo jednom,kontrolirat cemo negdje privatno opet kad dodjemo u zgb

----------


## tuzna

:D 
super,ubijedena sam da je tribestan pripomogao...  :Kiss:

----------


## curka

Dijagnoza MM je bila asthenotetatozoospermia i nakon 3 mj. Tribestana ( sopharm) i Bioastina pokretljivost mu se super popravila i dijagnosticirana mu je teratozoospermia   :Smile:  , e sad pije novu rundu jer treba još morfologiju popravit  :/ ...

----------


## little ivy

odlično curka...samo naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## extremo

Curka da li je mm još nešto pio uz tribestan?I moj ima astenoteratozo...pio je bioastin,cink,selen,matičnu mliječ,ne sve odjednom,čaj od gos.Mije iz Sinja,i ništa se nije pomaklo s mjesta,dijagnoza ista.Još bi probali s tribestanom,gdje si ga kupila,da li ga ima u zagrebu?

----------


## mmaslacak

> jel ima ciji muzek da je radio nalaz nakon tribestana, mislim da cu svojem to dodati, jel bed ak se i uz to pije selen i cink??cini mi se tribestan dobar jer snizava i kolesterol koji mm ima


Mome nije pomoglo ni 1%, a nije snizio ni kolesterol...pio 3mj.

----------


## tuzna

cure, kao  i svaki preparat, i tribestan nekome pomogne,nekome ne. 
ovdje imate slucajeve i da je bilo pomaka i da nije,a mislim da je period od 3 mjeseca prekratak,bez obzira sto toliko traje spermatogeneza. ajvicin muz j epio 2 godine mnogo toga i tribestan izmedu ostalog
dakle,svaka od nas se moze pomoliti bogu i kuipiti tribestan,a moze i samo letimicno pogledati ovu temu i ne poduzimati nista. nema 100% sigurnosti u borbi sa neplodnoscu-
 :Kiss:

----------


## little ivy

> dakle,svaka od nas se moze pomoliti bogu i kuipiti tribestan,a moze i samo letimicno pogledati ovu temu i ne poduzimati nista. nema 100% sigurnosti u borbi sa neplodnoscu-


u potpunosti se slažem....svašta vrijedi probat pa u Božje ruke

----------


## edinas

Svaka terapija ima razlicite efekete na ljude.Nekome pomogne a nekome ne.  Moj muz pije tribestan od Maja pravijo je pauzu od 10 dana i onda je opet poceo.  Mi necemo raditi nalaze spereme sve tamo do Maja 2010.  A mozda i kasnije.  Svaka 3 mjeseca ce da pravi pauzu.

----------


## fatamorgana

Ja mm trenustno dajem 2x2 Tribestana dnevno. Već imamo vertikalne efekte   :Grin:   Nadam se da će biti uspjeha i kod microtese aBd.

Za par dana terapiju ću mu promijeniti u 3x2 dnevno jer je mnogo teži od 80 kg.

Imam namjeru da mu dajem Tribestan do postupka, koji vjerovatno neće biti prije slijedeće godine, jer i ja trebam uskoro početi piti Siofor. Nalaz OGTT mi je gotov kao i C peptidi (by the way pojma nemam šta je to ali je, uglavnom, izvan okvira ref. vrijednosti).

 :Kiss:

----------


## curka

> Curka da li je mm još nešto pio uz tribestan?I moj ima astenoteratozo...pio je bioastin,cink,selen,matičnu mliječ,ne sve odjednom,čaj od gos.Mije iz Sinja,i ništa se nije pomaklo s mjesta,dijagnoza ista.Još bi probali s tribestanom,gdje si ga kupila,da li ga ima u zagrebu?


Pije Tribestan , Bioastin i vitamin C - sve naručimo u privatnoj apoteci

----------


## mmaslacak

A jel ima onih kojima je ručna stalno bla gore?
Eto ja se kod Tribestana mogu samo s tim pohvaliti, već je bilo zabrinjavajuće   :Laughing:

----------


## marta26

mmmaslacak, ak nis kupim mu zbog toga, citala sam na fitnes da frajeri to uzimaju i jedan veli da je morao prestati uzimati jer je stalno mislio na sex  :Laughing:  a to u stvari moze pomoci onima koji imaju snizeni testosteron, oni s normalnim nemaju neki ucinak kad ga piju osim stojka  :Grin:

----------


## tuzna

mm nikad nije imao frke sa tim sto stoji vertikalno    :Grin:  ( ali doista) tako da u tom smislu se i nije mnogo toga promijenilo.
a,pije ga 3x1 do micro tese,aBd
 :Love:

----------


## edinas

Dokle smo stigli s tribestanom?

----------


## fatamorgana

Sada će uskoro mjesec dana kako mm pije 2x2 Tribestana dnevno. Za koji dan uključit ću mu 3x2 dnevno, ali nisam sigurna da li pauzu u ovom slučaju treba praviti nakon 90 dana korištenja ili nakon 60 dana korištenja. Molim Vas ako može info vezano za ovo.

hvala unaprijed   :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

MM je pravio pauzu posle 3 mjeseca od 7 dana. Sad opet je poceo da koristi ali ovaj put kad prode 3 mjeseca pravice pauzu od 14 dana, jer mislim da nije dovoljno samo 7 dana.

----------


## tuzna

fato,mislim da je bolje nakon 60 dana,da organizam ne postane rezistentan(ili kako se vec strucno to zove) na tribestan. ja bih ,nakon terapije 2x2 , nakon 60 dana ,pauzu 7 dana.
moje misljenje!  :Kiss:

----------


## mima72

drage moje,
sve ste lepo ispisale oko TRibestana, gde moze da se nabavi i koliko kosta,
a sta je sa Bioastin-om?
gde njega nabavljate, i koliko on kosta

Poz
Ja - 72 OK?!
MM - 63 azzoooo

----------


## edinas

Neznam odakle se javljas ali mozes kupiti preko amazon.com

----------


## alida

> drage moje,
> sve ste lepo ispisale oko TRibestana, gde moze da se nabavi i koliko kosta,
> a sta je sa Bioastin-om?
> gde njega nabavljate, i koliko on kosta
> 
> Poz
> Ja - 72 OK?!
> MM - 63 azzoooo


Mima, bioastin možeš kupiti u trgovinama zdrave hrane ili (kako ja radim) naručim u ljekarni. Košta oko 170 kuna.

----------


## edinas

Evo jos jedan urolog preko neta mi je rekao da nema smisla uzimati tribestan da samo treba raditi biopsiju testica.  Sta vi mislite sta da radimo?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Evo jos jedan urolog preko neta mi je rekao da nema smisla uzimati tribestan da samo treba raditi biopsiju testica.  Sta vi mislite sta da radimo?




Edinas, ja sam već negdje napisala moje mišljenje po tom pitanju, a evo opet ću ponoviti; sve je u Božijim rukama, ali ja i neočekujem čuda. Ne očekujem uopće da se plivači pojave u ejakulatu, nego pijemo da se obezbijedimo (e sad šta znači obezbijediti se, a valjda da možemo reći da smo sve učinili što je do nas jel..) da vjerovatnoća pronalaska istih micro TESE intervencijom bude veća.   :Kiss:

----------


## nami

Ja se skroz slažem sa fatom..
Uopšte ne očekujem da se pojave u ejakulatu ali nekako očekujem da će biti veća šansa da se produkuju i da se nađu mikro Tese metodom. To nam je cilj prvenstveno a u ejakulatu se ni ne nadamo, ali ipak želimo dati sve od sebe da se nakako pojve.

----------


## tuzna

> Ja se skroz slažem sa fatom..
> Uopšte ne očekujem da se pojave u ejakulatu ali nekako očekujem da će biti veća šansa da se produkuju i da se nađu mikro Tese metodom. To nam je cilj prvenstveno a u ejakulatu se ni ne nadamo, ali ipak želimo dati sve od sebe da se nakako pojve.


potpisujem od rijeci do rijeci.
vidi,klomifen je medic. lijek,hormonski,koji ,sa stanovista medicine,sto sa tribestanom nije slucaj,pomaze u poboljsanju spermiograma,a kod mm ,nakon 3 mjeseca,nikakvog pomaka!!!! 
vise sam pozitivnih iskustava procitala o tribestanu,kad je rijec o njegovom djelovanju na spermiogram,nego o klomifenu,pa ti sad vidi! :/ 
sa speriogramom se nikad ne zna,desavalo se da ljudi imaju dijete,godinu dana poslije nastane neopstruktivna azoospermija,i to jos niko nije pojasnio zasto! dakle,mislim da se moze desiti i suprotno.
na kraju krajeva,kad smo se tek poceli boriti sa neplodnoscu, pila sam dabroston i klomifen,imali ciljane odnose i dr mi veli da kad pijem dabroston,nesto kao moram dobiti menstruaciju najvise za 10 dana.sa med stanovista,svaki dan preko je trudnoca.
dasilo se da je meni kasnilo 5-6 dana,da sam prvi i do sad jedini put u zivotu imala neku cudnu menstruaciju,kad sam i dobila bilo je to maaaalllloo,trajalo dan,p aopet nije bili nista dva dana,pa tek prava menstruacija.
ona tad veli,nismo jos znali za azoo mm,da je to bio rani pobacaj.sad mi je to  :shock:  :? 
ali,kad razmislim,ko moze 100 % tvrditi da mm tad nije imao spermije,ko moze tvrditi kad je uopce nastala azoo i da se to nekad ,zbog necega,nece promijeniti?
uuuuu,ja u 7 ujutro,kao navijena!  :Grin:  
 :Love:

----------


## Strike

Po koliko tableta tribestana je uzimao vaš muž? Jel dovoljno dvije ujutro i dvije navečer?

----------


## ivica_k

mm pije 3x2

----------


## tonili

moj pije 3x1 - vodili smo se uputama o kilaži

----------


## Strike

> moj pije 3x1 - vodili smo se uputama o kilaži



Pa zar to deblja? Inače,i moj ima malo viška. Mislim da negdje oko 85kg,morala bi ga pitat. Ja sam mu mislila davat 2 nakon ručka, i 2 navečer?
Gdje su te upute?

----------


## tonili

ne, ne deblja nego piše da muškarci prek 80 kg (il oko toga) uzimaju 3x2, oni lakši 3x1. Pročitala sam na netu

----------


## fatamorgana

moj dragi je super teška kategorija   :Laughing:  tako da bih mu komotno mogla davat "brdo" Tribestana  :Kiss:

----------


## Strike

Pošto mu ja dajem lijekove da pije(inače bi on to zaboravio),odlučila sam da pije 2 nakon ručka, i 2 navečer. Jer ako mu ih i stavim u đžep,neće se ni sjetiti. Hodam oko njega ko oko malog djeteta.

----------


## tuzna

> Pošto mu ja dajem lijekove da pije(inače bi on to zaboravio),odlučila sam da pije 2 nakon ručka, i 2 navečer. Jer ako mu ih i stavim u đžep,neće se ni sjetiti. Hodam oko njega ko oko malog djeteta.


da te utjesim,moj nije daleko od tvoga  :Grin:

----------


## edinas

Ja mm moram svaki dan da napomenem da uzima vitamine

----------


## fatamorgana

mm je danas na 3x2 Tribestana dnevno. Moram reći da smo primjetili da su mu se testisi malo povećali  :shock: Da li je neko od vas istu stvar primjetio kod svoga supruga?

----------


## Strike

A mi smo počeli sa 2x2, pije od subote. Sad sam malo računala,kutija nam je za 15 dana. Inače,dosta skup sport,nadam se da će barem malo pomoći

----------


## edinas

Sinoc sam citala na netu da tribestan pomaze i zenama da imaju rednovu ovulaciju.  Dali je neko od vas probao da koristi tribestan?

----------


## fatamorgana

i ja sam to pročitala, međutim, to mi neće trebati jer šanse da u prirodnoj ovulaciji ostanem trudna su jednake nuli. Bolje je neka pije mm, a ja ću svakako u stimulaciju za ICSI

----------


## tuzna

> i ja sam to pročitala, međutim, to mi neće trebati jer šanse da u prirodnoj ovulaciji ostanem trudna su jednake nuli. Bolje je neka pije mm, a ja ću svakako u stimulaciju za ICSI


mislim da ja imam ovulaciju,ali ne bih se zaklela svaki mjesec.medutim,dobro fata rece,citala sam i ja, ali mi je to sad bacanje para,jer svakako ja moram proci stimulaciju za ICSI(ako uopce dodemo do njega) 
 :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

Kako bi ja volila kad bi mogla muza da natjeram da radi spermogram. Vec 4 mjeseca kako koristi tribestan.  Volila bih da vidim imali pomaka imalo.  Kad mu spomenem da ide doktoru kaze neka prode jos vremena pa onda.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## fatamorgana

> Kako bi ja volila kad bi mogla muza da natjeram da radi spermogram. Vec 4 mjeseca kako koristi tribestan.  Volila bih da vidim imali pomaka imalo.  Kad mu spomenem da ide doktoru kaze neka prode jos vremena pa onda.




šta će jadničak, boji se rezultata   :Sad:

----------


## edinas

Bojim se i ja rezultata, ali je bolje da znamo ako nema pomaka da vise ne trosim pare u tribestan.

----------


## Vivach

Pisala sam edinas na pp, ali mislila sam da bi bilo dobro ovo moje razmišljanje podijeliti i s ostalima. Napominjem da se ono samo odnosi na muškarce koji imaju dijagnozu azoospermije. 
Naime, moj mm ima dijagnozu azoo pa smo i mi odlučili pokušati s tribestanom (uz bioastin i vitamin C). Naša odluka je da on neće ići na kontrolni spermiogram već će vaditi hormone nakon minimalno 6 mjeseci uzimanja (sada je proslo točno 3 mjeseca da uzima) i tada cemo naročito obratiti pažnju na FSH. 
Ako se dobro sjećam sjećam se da je M od ajvice nakon 2 god. pijenja tribestana imao dosta manji fsh, sto znaci da se je kod njega pokrenula spermatogeneza. 

Jer doista teško je očekivati kod mm-a da će biti plivača u ejakulata, ali ako mu fsh padne sa 19-21 koliko je imao do sada na manju razinu (ispod 17) možemo očekivati da se pokrenula spermatogeneza i da će u krajnjoj nuždi nešto biti nađeno punkcijom/biopsijom. 
Ako bude pomaka s fsh, ići će napraviti i spermiogram, ali nas tada i ako budu nule na nalazu ne bi toliko obeshrabrilo! 

Pa drage moje, razmislite o ovoj opciji,  mozda vam fsh pruzi neku utjehu ako se bojite svih nula na nalazu.     :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

Vivach, drago mi je da si opet s nama  :D 
A šta da rade oni čiji mužeki imaju FSH u granicama normale i azoospermiju?   :Sad:  Kod ene u životu je sve mimo ostali svijet, pa i taj FSH kod mm  :Grin:

----------


## Vivach

Ah, draga moja fato, nisam o tome razmišljala   :Embarassed:  

Pa da se onda ispravim - moje razmišljenje se odnosi samo na azoo muškarce s povišenim FSH prije pijenja tribestana   :Smile:

----------


## fatamorgana

> Ah, draga moja fato, nisam o tome razmišljala   
> 
> Pa da se onda ispravim - moje razmišljenje se odnosi samo na azoo muškarce s povišenim FSH prije pijenja tribestana




 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## edinas

Evo novih vitamina da koriste vasi muzevi uz tribestan. FERTILITYBLEND  Ovi vitamini imaju vitanic c, b6, b12 zink i ostalih svari.  Neznam dali ima kupiti u Hrvaskoj ali pokusajte.  Ja veceras moram da vidim sa muze da mu narucim.  Poludice kad mu kazem da ima jos nesto da koristi

----------


## tuzna

> Vivach, drago mi je da si opet s nama  :D 
> A šta da rade oni čiji mužeki imaju FSH u granicama normale i azoospermiju?   Kod ene u životu je sve mimo ostali svijet, pa i taj FSH kod mm


fato,nisi sama.    :Wink:  
ima nas jos sa normalnim fsh.nekada sam bila sretna zbog toga,sad mogu reci "nazalost,sa normalnim fsh"
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nami

Fato,tuzna pa i mi smo u vašoj grupi sa normalnim FSH (doduše jeste u gornjoj granici ali je u granici).
MM je radio kod endokrinologa neki ludi test od sedmicu dana, svki dan je vadio krv dva puta uz uzimanje klomifena da vidi kakav je odgovor hipofize i usput sve žive hornmone mjerio.
Na kraju je došla do zaključka da bi taj odgovor trebao biti bolji, a i da mu je testosteron relativno male razine. Zato se ja nešto nadam da bi ovaj tribestan mogao da podpomogne spermatogenezu. Dr je na kraju rekla, da je bolje da mi idemo gdje smo namjerili (tada Slovenija a sada Prag) jer i da mi da nešto za te hormone nije sigurna da će to sve da uspije. Zato je žena rekla samo "sretan vam put" i mi je poslušali.
Sada pijemo tribestan, acetilL Karnitin, cink, selen, vitamin c
Edinas,Vivach, fato i tužna sretnooooo....  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

hvala draga. ja mislim da je testosteron mm takode nizak, a i sam fsh je u granicam anormale,ali je dr.Vlaisavljevic ,kad ej gledao nalaze,onako usput rekao recenicu koje se jako dobro sjecam: "FSH je malo nizak..."
obzirom da se muskom neplodnoscu niko i ne bavi,ta info nam i niej pomogla mnogo....
 :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

hej cure, ja sad nešto kontam, ja nešto ne mogu da se sjetim kad je mm počeo piti Tribestan (nisam zabilježila na žalost   :Sad:  ), kod mm je FSH zadnji put kada smo mjerili, a to je bilo u julu prošle godine, bio je na gornjoj granici, ali u okviru referentnih vrijednosti, dok mu je testosteron bio u okviru ref. vrijednosti, ali ipak jako mali. Bio je puno blizi donjoj nego gornjoj granici.

----------


## nami

Fato, isto ti je i kod nas
Testosteron u granici ali nizak...
Ma draga moglo bi upaliti neka piju, sigurno i testosteron igra važnu ulogu.
A ni ja se ne sjećam kad je MM počeo piti, morat ću se zadubit malo večaras kada dođem kući  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fatamorgana

mm je ovih dana baš fušerio s uzimanjem Tribestana. Jučer je popio samo dvije tablete umjesto šest komada. Naparadala sam ga opasno. Testosteron takodjer utiče na spermatogenezu. Ja sam kod mm primjetila da su mu se testisi malo uvečali, da li je iko od Vas to primjetio kod vaših mužeka?

----------


## sbonetic

Neka ode kod urologa na kontrolu ako su mu uvećeni testisi, kažem ti iz vlastitog iskustva ne želim te strašit ali bolje da napravi kontrolu. Moj muž je imao tumor testisa, testisi se povećaju!

----------


## fatamorgana

> Neka ode kod urologa na kontrolu ako su mu uvećeni testisi, kažem ti iz vlastitog iskustva ne želim te strašit ali bolje da napravi kontrolu. Moj muž je imao tumor testisa, testisi se povećaju!




Hvala velika na savjetu. Odmah ću mu reći čim kući dodjem. Inače, prije godinu dana pregledao ga je dr. Reš, u tom periodu je radio i svoje redovne godišnje pretrage (tumorske markere i još neke nalaze jer je mm imao Hodgkin Lymhomu i izliječen je prije 7 godina).
Iskreno, ja sam mislila da su mu se testisi malo povećali zbog pozitivnog efekta Tribestana jer sam na netu našla da se i to dešava. Obično kod muškaraca koji imaju problema kod spermatogeneze (tj. malo žeščih problema kao mi) imaju drugačiju konzistenciju i volumen testisa (ipak su malčice manji).

----------


## fatamorgana

> Moj muž je imao tumor testisa, testisi se povećaju!




 Da li je tm uradio krioprezervaciju sperme prije terapija?

----------


## sbonetic

Pitaš me da li smo pohranili sjeme odnosno zamrznuli sjeme prije kemoterapije?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Pitaš me da li smo pohranili sjeme odnosno zamrznuli sjeme prije kemoterapije?




Da, to pitam

----------


## sbonetic

Da jesmo, mi smo prošle godine ustanovili tumor jer nisam mogla ostat trudna pa smo krenuli s pretragama, a sada kadaje njemu dobro koliko može biti imamo drugu borbu doći do bebice jer posljedice su tu

----------


## nami

Fato i ja sam primjetila isto, nje to povećanje nešto ludo značajno ali se pomalo primjeti zato se Nadamo.... :D

----------


## fatamorgana

> Fato i ja sam primjetila isto, nje to povećanje nešto ludo značajno ali se pomalo primjeti zato se Nadamo.... :D




I mi se nadamo, ali lagano bez nekih prejakih emocija.

----------


## edinas

Pa ja sam trebala onda da slika testice prije i posle tribestana.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Mi sledeci mjesec idem kod amisha.  Cula sam da ti ljudi lijece sve.  Mozda ste culi za njih.

----------


## fatamorgana

> Pa ja sam trebala onda da slika testice prije i posle tribestana.   
> 
> Mi sledeci mjesec idem kod amisha.  Cula sam da ti ljudi lijece sve.  Mozda ste culi za njih.




Kakvi, bona, amiši  :?  jel stvarno misliš da oni mogu nešto učiniti????

----------


## edinas

Nikada se neznam, vrijedi pokusati sve.  Cula sam dosta dobrih stvari za njih.  Bolje da probam nego da se posle kajem.

----------


## edinas

Cure dokle smo stigle sa tribestanom?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Cure dokle smo stigle sa tribestanom?




 ja ću mm napravit pauzu za 12 dana. Tada će biti cca dva mjeeca kako uzima Tribestan i to mjesec dana 2x2 dnevno i drugi mjesec 3x2 dnevno. Pauza će biti sedam dana.

Edinas, da li ste bili kod Amiša? Kako je prošlo?

----------


## edinas

Nismo bili jos.  Ako neodemo ove godine oticemo pocetkom sledece.  Imamo malih problema uvezi posla pa tako da trenutno nismo u mogucnosti da odemo. Moj muz pije jos uvjek tribestna pred novu godinu ce da napravi pazuu od 14 dana i onda opet ponovo.

----------


## edinas

fatamorgana

Koliko ce tm piti tribesan pa na pregled?  Ja mislim da cu ja davati mm da pije godinu dana pa ona na pregled.

----------


## LittleBirdie

Koliko sam razumjela, tribestan pomaže kod povišenog FSH. Kod mm to je ok ali ima povišen LH, ima li kakva biljčica za to?

----------


## fatamorgana

> fatamorgana
> 
> Koliko ce tm piti tribesan pa na pregled?  Ja mislim da cu ja davati mm da pije godinu dana pa ona na pregled.





edinas, izvini što ti prije nisam odgovorila, nisam vidjela tvoj upit. Ja mm planiram davati Tribestan do daljnjeg. Nisam baš sigurna kada bismo mogli u postupak jer trenutno sam u fazi sređivanja stanja kod mene. Kao što sam već pomenula, pijem Gluformin već mjesec dana i za dva, tri mjeseca idem na kontrolni pregled kod endokrinologa da vidim stanje i da povećam dozu terapije. Mislim, da neće mo ići u postupak prije slijedeće godine, nadam se početkom slijedeće godine aBd.

----------


## edinas

Jeli jos neke vitamine koristi osim Tribestana?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Jeli jos neke vitamine koristi osim Tribestana?




osim Tribestana koji pije 3x2 dnevno, dajem mu i slijedeće: omega 3, Normolip, Artičoka, vitamin C, vitamin E, Bioastin, alga Spirulina. Svaki dan obavezno uzima bar jednu supenu kašiku vrlo kvalitetnog domaćeg meda. Ovih dana ću mu uključiti i Royal Jelly. I njega pije, ali sam mu zaboravila kupiti, pa ovih dana ne pije.

----------


## edinas

Dali je neko od vas probao FERTILITYBLEND FOR WOMEN & FERTILITYBLEND FOR MEN?

Ja razmisljam ako nista nebude od Tribestna da probamo sa ovim.

----------


## nela.

> edinas prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jeli jos neke vitamine koristi osim Tribestana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> osim Tribestana koji pije 3x2 dnevno, dajem mu i slijedeće: omega 3, Normolip, Artičoka, vitamin C, vitamin E, Bioastin, alga Spirulina. Svaki dan obavezno uzima bar jednu supenu kašiku vrlo kvalitetnog domaćeg meda. Ovih dana ću mu uključiti i Royal Jelly. I njega pije, ali sam mu zaboravila kupiti, pa ovih dana ne pije.


Ej darga fatamorgana pa tvoj suprug ni netreba jest kolko si ti to svega nabrojila  :Grin:

----------


## fatamorgana

Ej darga fatamorgana pa tvoj suprug ni netreba jest kolko si ti to svega nabrojila  :Grin: [/quote]


 :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  tačno tako, al vjeruj godina i godina mi je trebalo da ga natjeram na to. Sad sluša ko curica, roka sve što mu dam  :D   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## sevenMAJA

MM pije sva ova cudesa oko 3 mjeseca. Nismo radili kontrolni spermiogram jer nemamo hrabrosti. 
I mi smo primijetili da su mu se testisi uvecali.

----------


## majska

> Navodno pomaže za poboljšanje spermiograma...
> Jel ima tko kakva iskustva s tim?


Nama je tribestan puno pomogao. Od jako lošeg spermiograma (oligoasteno)došlo je do toga da je sada sve super.

----------


## edinas

Jase se iskreno nadam da ce i nama da pomogne mada moj muz ima azoo, ali i od ajvice je muz koristio tribestan pa se pojavilo spermica.  Samo sto mislim nasi muzevi sa azoo moraju duze da ga koriste.

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, mm je od jučer na sedmodnevnoj pauzi. Uzimao je Tribestan dva mjeseca u kontinuitetu od čega, mjesec dana 2X2 dnevno, i mjesec dana 3X2. Šta mislite, da li je dovoljna pauza od sedam dana?

----------


## tuzna

mislim d aje taman,moja fato!
tako smo i mi radili.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

I MM je pravio sedmicu dana pauzu prvi put ali sad ovaj put mozda ce da napravi pauzu od 2 sedmice.

----------


## tuzna

sad razmisljam,ako je pio 3x2,mozda ipak 2 sedmice. tako i u uputstvu pise. posto je mm pio 3x1,onda sam ja(koja pametnica) odlucila da pravimo sedmicu pauze.
e,cure,da vidite moju sobu:puna zdjela tribestana ,bioastina,omege3, ferum leka,laktogyn-a.......
sve se bojim da mm u neznanju ne popije laktogyn za poboljsanje vaginalne flore  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

Naci dovolja je jedna sedmica pauze ako se korisiti 3x1 tableta.

----------


## tuzna

tako nekako ja mislim. mada,ako ono bude pomagalo,ako bude koji spermic,ma i nije bas sad toliko bitno da li je muz odmarao sedmicu ili dvije,zar ne?
 :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

Jos malo pa odmor od tribestan.

----------


## tonili

Je li netko nedavno radio kontrolni spermiogram nakon uzimanja tribestana?
Mi se uskoro spremamo nakon 3 mjeseca - pa me zanima

----------


## edinas

MM nije jos radio kontrolu jer ima azoo pa mislim da treba duze da ga koristi.  Posle godinu dana ce ici na kontrolu.  Vama zelim srecu.

----------


## edinas

Sta je sa tribestanom.  Imali pomaka

----------


## fatamorgana

mm je prošla dvotjedna pauza i sada je ponovo na dozi 3x2. Ne znam ima li pomaka jer nismo radili spermiogram.   :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

mm je na pauzu od 2 sedmice, jos malo cu jos koji caj da mu pocnem davati da pije.  Samo moram se odluciti kojeg travara zvati.

----------


## ivica_k

i mi smo trenutno u dvotjednoj pauzi, od 01.12. startamo ponovo, i nadamo se da će naš siječanjski postupak uroditi plodom  :Heart:

----------


## edinas

ivica koliko dugo tvoj muz pije tribestan i koliko ce ga jos dugo piti?

----------


## ivica_k

počeo je u travnju, preko ljeta pauzirao. od rujna ponovo, i piti će ga sve dok ne završimo postupak u siječnju.
radili kontrolni spermiogram, ali nažalost ne mogu se komparirati, jer nisu u istoj klinici rađeni.
mi uvijek imamo (malo, ali dovoljno) plivača u ejakulatu, a nadamo se poboljšanju kvalitete istih tribestanom

----------


## marta26

cure, da li su vasi muzevi vadili testosteron, navodno ako je u muskarca razina njegova ok, nece utjecati tribestan, pa me bas zanimaju vasa iskustva. mi smo i dalje na cinku i selenu, nada umire posljednja  :Grin:

----------


## edinas

MOj muz je radio 

Testosterone 185.  Na nalazu pise da je nizak ma neznam valjda ce mu tribestan pomoci.

----------


## LittleBirdie

Zdravo drage moje,
danas je mm radio ultrazvučni pregled testisa i nalaz je uredan  :D  Mene zanima da li se time onda isključuje nefunkcionisanje testisa? Zapravo, šta je od nalaza potrebno da bi se utvrdilo da su testisi stradali?

----------


## LittleBirdie

Aj mene, ovo je trebalo ići na azoostatistiku   :Ups:

----------


## edinas

Danas ponovo pocinjemo sa tribestanom.

----------


## Deja2

> Je li netko nedavno radio kontrolni spermiogram nakon uzimanja tribestana?
> Mi se uskoro spremamo nakon 3 mjeseca - pa me zanima


Nakon 3 mjeseca Tribestana 3x2, nalaz nikad gori... bez posebne frke na poslu i većih napora  :Sad: 

Prvo smo mislili ponoviti kuru, sad više nisam sigurna.

----------


## edinas

Nama nemoze biti gori nalaz nego sto smo imali do sada.

----------


## edinas

Da ispravim ovo sto sam gore napisala.  MM ima azoosperiju pa tako da nemozemo imati nista gore sa ovim tribestanom.

----------


## BLIZU

poceo je i moj mm piti trib...pa cemo vidjeti a i ja s njim...pise da potice bolju ovulaciju..

----------


## sevenMAJA

> tonili prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Je li netko nedavno radio kontrolni spermiogram nakon uzimanja tribestana?
> Mi se uskoro spremamo nakon 3 mjeseca - pa me zanima
> 
> 
> Nakon 3 mjeseca Tribestana 3x2, nalaz nikad gori... bez posebne frke na poslu i većih napora 
> 
> Prvo smo mislili ponoviti kuru, sad više nisam sigurna.


Deja, jeste li prije nego sto ste poceli piti Tribestan, radili polne hormone? Znate li koliki je testosteron imao tvoj muz?

----------


## Deja2

> Deja, jeste li prije nego sto ste poceli piti Tribestan, radili polne hormone? Znate li koliki je testosteron imao tvoj muz?


Nismo radili- ni prije ni poslije...

----------


## sevenMAJA

Citala sam da se ne uzima kod normalnih ili povisenih vrijednosti LH i testosterona, jer tada moze da izazove azoo

----------


## Deja2

Gdje si pročitala? 

No, bez obzira na sve, mislim da će MM dalje nastaviti samo omegom, a zajedno se nadati uspješnim ICSI-ima.

----------


## sevenMAJA

Negdje na netu. Ne sjecam se gdje i sta, ali mi je imalo smisla obzirom da preparat podize testosteron.

----------


## Deja2

Thanx

----------


## Mona 20

Kod nas tribestan funkcionira - mi uopće nismo imali progresivnih spermija, a u pretprošlom ciklusu sam imala po prvi puta biokemijsku trudnoću i to iz kućne radinosti, što je za nas ogroman uspjeh. Nismo radili ponovo nalaze spermigrama da to i službeno potvrdimo (ne mogu nagovoriti MM-a), ali očito da funkcionira i pije ga već 9. mjesec sa pauzama od 2 tjedna.

----------


## edinas

Mona 20 
Jeli tvoj muz pravi pauzu svaka 3 mjeseca?  Fino je cuti da tribetan pomaze.

----------


## tonili

Evo, mi službeno možemo objavit da je nakon 3 mj.uzimanja tribestana nalaz najgori do sada. Dakle, nama nije ni malo pomogao.

----------


## Mona 20

> Mona 20 
> Jeli tvoj muz pravi pauzu svaka 3 mjeseca?  Fino je cuti da tribetan pomaze.


Da, svaka 3 mjeseca po 14 dana pauze. Nama nije pomogao ni bioastin niti proxeed niti čaj od M. Katuriće, još ćemo samo napraviti kontrolni spermiogram da i dokažemo učinkovitost tribestana.

----------


## Mona 20

Evo pronašla sam rezultate studije o utjecaju trtibestana  na spermiogenezu i vrijeme trajanja teerapije

http://www.tribestan.com/tribestan-c...8bb777c91138fb

----------


## delfin

Pozdrv svima! MM pije Tribestan šest mjeseci. Prvi kontrolni spermiogram napravljen  nakon dva mjeseca korištenja Tribestana ( u 9. mjesecu 2009. ) i stanje se sa oligoasthenozoospermie popravilo na oligospermiu. Sljedeći spermiogram planiran za prosinac 2009. odgođen zbog moje dijagnoze.

----------


## delfin

Cure,mene zanima piju li vaši muževi još nešto uz Tribestan te da li se pridržavate doziranja prema kilogramima ( do 80 kg 3x1, od 30 kg 3x2)?
MM ima preko 80 kg pa pije 3x2 tako da jedna kutija traje samo 10 dana što je prilično skupo. :/

----------


## edinas

Moj muz pije i bioastin uz tribestan i jos neke vitamine sto ima dosta razlicitih vitamina u sebi.

----------


## ivica_k

mm pod početka pije tribestan 3x2, ima 99 kg

----------


## edinas

mm pije 3x1 a ima ja mislim oko 80kg

----------


## delfin

Cure, hvala na odgovorima. Ja se nadam poboljšanju spermiograma i dalje iako, ako kod mene laparo potvrdi začepljenje jajovoda onda nam je svejedno kakav je spermiogram jer ćemo na ivf. Ali, dok laparo ne potvrdi mi ćemo i dalje raditi na poboljšanju spermiograma i pokušavati prirodno.  :Smile:

----------


## jana12

Cure ja sam čula da picnogenol pomaže kod spermiograma.Rekao mi jedan ginekolog.MM ga pije sad treću kutiju jer se piju četiri dnevno,još nije bio na kontroli ali ići će kad popije još jednu kutiju.Inače ima ga samo u ljekarni na Dolcu i dođe 160 kuna,mora se prije naručiti.Javit ću vam da li je pomogao,uglavnom taj doktor je iz Zagreba i bio je jako uvjerljiv kad je rekao da će mu to pomoći,a za bioastin,tribestan je rekao da je to ništa.MM je pio čaj od gosp.Mije,bioastin,matičnu,cink,selen,vitamin e,c,l-karnitin i ništa se nije popravilo,prošla 3 bezuspješna IVF-a...Neka vam je svima sa srećom!

----------


## edinas

Sta je sa tribestanom?

----------


## delfin

Cure, MM je jučer radio kontrolni spermiogram. Dijagnoza je i dalje ista - oligospermia s tim da mu je koncentracija nešto manja nego prošli put. 
Mi smo zato odlučili prestat s Tribestanom. Napominjem da je MM prije tri tjedna popio Sumamed što je možda loše utjecalo na spermiogram.

----------


## ivica_k

i mi se "skidamo" sa tribestana i prebacujemo na čajeve - nedostaju nam!
novina je pyctogenol...možda se dogodi čudo, a ako ne, nadu nam nitko ne može uzeti :Grin:

----------


## delfin

> i mi se "skidamo" sa tribestana i prebacujemo na čajeve - nedostaju nam!
> novina je pyctogenol...možda se dogodi čudo, a ako ne, nadu nam nitko ne može uzeti


Slažem se! I mi smo odlučili probati s Pyctogenolom. Nisam sigurna za doziranje. U ljekarni su rekli 1 x dnevno, ali netko je na forumu napisao 2x2.

----------


## delfin

Ima li još netko kome Tribestan nije pomogao a da je uspio s nekom drugom kombinacijom?  Tribestan navodno radi čuda,ali u nešem slučaju nije bilo pomaka.

----------


## ivica_k

> Slažem se! I mi smo odlučili probati s Pyctogenolom. Nisam sigurna za doziranje. U ljekarni su rekli 1 x dnevno, ali netko je na forumu napisao 2x2.


mm ga uzima 2x1, onaj od 20 mg

----------


## delfin

ivica_k,to ste sami tako odlučili ili vam je netko preporučio?

----------


## ivica_k

sami smo tako odlučili, 4 kom nam je previše i financijski (600 kn mjesečno, a toliko nas je koštao i tribestan)
pycnogenol je navodno jači od bioastina, koji se pije  4komx4 mg, pa smo mi procijenili da je 40 mg pycnogenola dnevno baš prava mjera :Grin:

----------


## delfin

Nas je Tribestan mjesečno koštao 1000 kn. MM je pio 3x2. Za početak ćemo Pycnogenol 1x dnevno ( od Kala 20 mg ), ali vidim i da ga ima i od Natrola ( 50 mg ) i košta 200 kuna,znači ekonomičniji je od Kalovog.
ivica_k, možda nam Pycnogenol donese sreću.

----------


## ivica_k

nisam znala za ovaj Natrol, hvala na info!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam se posreći!

----------


## edinas

Mi smo jos uvjek na Tribestanu ako nista nebude za 3 mjeseca onda ce mo probati maxocum

----------


## edinas

Dali je neko primijetio povecanje testice dok ste koristili tribestan?  Meni se cini da su kod MM se povecali ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## Bab

Mi nismo primjetili neko povećanje od tribestana, ali mislim da nije bilo ni nekog poboljšanja...

sad smo uz tribestan( kojeg nam je i dr. R. preporučio) uzeli i taj pycnogenol od Natrola pa ćemo vidjeti. Računam da bi punkcija trebala pasti početkom 4 mjeseca, tak da će to biti skoro 2 mjeseca kak će pit pyc...pa ćemo vidjet jel ima kakvog pomaka.
Makar nama je pomak i jedan novodobiveni plivač jer ih mi i inače imamo 5-6 komada :Crying or Very sad: 

držim fige svima nama da sve te silne tablete urode plodom.

----------


## delfin

Bab,Tribestan je u nekim slučajevima radio zaista velike pomake. Kod nas pomak s oligoastheno na oligo s tim da je broj po mililitru manji nego što je bio s prvom dijagnozom. Mi smo stoga zakljućili da Tribestan u našem slučaju nije pomogao onoliko koliko smo očekivali pa smo prestali s konzumacijom. MM ga je pio sedam mjeseci,računajući i pauze koje se obavezno rade. I ja sam kupila Pycnogenol. Zanima me koliku dozu Pycnogenola pije TM?

----------


## edinas

Dali Pycnogenola pomaze dok azoosperije?

----------


## delfin

edinas, mislim da slobodno možete probati i s tim uz Tribestan. MM i sad ne pije samo Pycnogenol već i Bioastin,MenaArginmax, folnu i čaj koji naručujemo iz Istre. Dok je pio Tribestan, uz to je uzimao cink,selen,c vitamin i Bioastin.

----------


## edinas

Mozes li mi poslati na privatnu poruku uvezi tog caja?  Pokusajecmo jos sa tirbestanom i bioastin pa onda kad uradi nalaze

----------


## Bab

Delfin, MM pije 1 tabletu dnevno, od 50mg. To sam mu ja tak rekla, jer uz tribestan i sve ostalo nekak mislim da mu je dosta jedna...a ko zna, možda se i varam. doduše, tak piše i na kutijici.
A kakav vi to čaj iz Istre imate? Jel to na onu foru ko i od g. Mije iz Solina?
To već duže pijete? I jel ima pomaka?
ajme sto pitanja...sorry :Embarassed:

----------


## delfin

edinas,imaš pp od mene. bab,slobodno pitaj. Ne znam da li je na istu foru,oni ne daju nikakvu garanciju, što je realno za razliku od Tešića!
Da,da, i njegovu terapiju od 300 eura smo popili. Pročitaj nedavne postove o Pycnofenolu na temi Kako ste popravili spermiograme. Preporuča se doza od 200 mg na dan. MM za sada pije samo 20 mg. Za pomake neke veće ne mogu se pohvaliti. Prva dijagnoza oligoastheno, zadnje dvije oligo s tim  da je koncentracija po mililitru svaki puta sve manja. Zato smo i odustali od Tribestana iako sam ja polagala veliku nadu upravo u njega. Ali,možda je u vašem slučaju upravo on lijek.

----------


## Bab

ma ja mislim da više ništa ne znam. Lagano sam već luda od bočica po kući, od silnih para koje smo utukli u sve to, a opet nema baš nekih rezultata. Ali sam rekla i sebi i njemu da će to sve piti sada do ovog postupka, pa će nakon toga napraviti pauzu sa svime da odmori organizam od svega.

Čitala sam i ja da bi trebalo piti 200 mg pycnogenola ali iskreno malo mi se to čini preskupo( 4 tablete dnevno) a ja se tješim da mu je uz sve ostalo šta pije dosta i ta jedna.
Još malo pa ćemo bit pametniji...4 mjesec je tu začas

----------


## delfin

Skupo je,definitivno. Želim sreću tebi i tm. :Love:

----------


## edinas

Kako je stanje sa tribestanom.  Jeli ko radio nalaze.

----------


## jvk

Naručila Tribestan preko interneta.
Stigao na carinarnicu u Rijeku i sada me traže da im dostavim dozvolu agencije za lijekove da imam pravo uvoziti lijekove. :Crying or Very sad: 

Da li je netko imao iskustva s ovim?

Pomoć

----------


## delfin

> Naručila Tribestan preko interneta.
> Stigao na carinarnicu u Rijeku i sada me traže da im dostavim dozvolu agencije za lijekove da imam pravo uvoziti lijekove.
> 
> Da li je netko imao iskustva s ovim?
> 
> Pomoć


Nemem takvog iskustva. Mi smo ga kupovali u Rijeci u lijekarni u blzini riječke bolnice ili u biljnoj lijekarni  kod Trsatskih stuba.

----------


## magalena5

pozdrav,jel netko zna može li tribestan povećati hormonalnu vrijednost testosterona,pitam radi muža ,on ima azoospermiju al mu je testosteron u gornjoj granici?nisam pametna jer ipak on potiće proizvodnju testosterona

----------


## LittleBirdie

ako mu je nalaz testosterona ok, onda nije preporučivo koristiti tribestan.

----------


## ValaMala

Nama je pomogao bioastin, od lipnja prošle godine, do veljače ove spermiogram se ustrajno popravljao s oligoasthenoteratozo na rubnu normozoo.

----------


## magalena5

ne kužim zašto se tribestan nebi smio davati ako je testosteron ok,jer tribulus je regulator hormonalni a nema nikakvih nuspojava niti kontraindikacija..znači nebi smio uzrokovati promjenu u testosteronu,ako je pametnije da mu to nedajem a što da mu dam....bioastin sada pije i velike doze matične mlijeći al sve nekako mislim da bi mu ubacila i još nešto....azoo cure ima li netko kakvu idejicu

----------


## mammasita

> Pisala sam edinas na pp, ali mislila sam da bi bilo dobro ovo moje razmišljanje podijeliti i s ostalima. Napominjem da se ono samo odnosi na muškarce koji imaju dijagnozu azoospermije. 
> Naime, moj mm ima dijagnozu azoo pa smo i mi odlučili pokušati s tribestanom (uz bioastin i vitamin C). Naša odluka je da on neće ići na kontrolni spermiogram već će vaditi hormone nakon minimalno 6 mjeseci uzimanja (sada je proslo točno 3 mjeseca da uzima) i tada cemo naročito obratiti pažnju na FSH. 
> Ako se dobro sjećam sjećam se da je M od ajvice nakon 2 god. pijenja tribestana imao dosta manji fsh, sto znaci da se je kod njega pokrenula spermatogeneza. 
> 
> Jer doista teško je očekivati kod mm-a da će biti plivača u ejakulata, ali ako mu fsh padne sa 19-21 koliko je imao do sada na manju razinu (ispod 17) možemo očekivati da se pokrenula spermatogeneza i da će u krajnjoj nuždi nešto biti nađeno punkcijom/biopsijom. 
> Ako bude pomaka s fsh, ići će napraviti i spermiogram, ali nas tada i ako budu nule na nalazu ne bi toliko obeshrabrilo! 
> 
> Pa drage moje, razmislite o ovoj opciji,  mozda vam fsh pruzi neku utjehu ako se bojite svih nula na nalazu.


moj ima fsh 15,znači li to da se ipak odvija spermatogeneza?

----------


## Vivach

Sada sam se slatko nasmijala na svoj stari post...  

Mammasita, nažalost nivo FSH ništa ne znači po pitanju spermatogeneze. Ako si detaljno pročitala cijeli azoo topic mogla si vidjeti da mnogi muškarci imaju uredne hormone, a opet niti na biopsijama im nisu nađeni plivači. 
Jedini način, da se sazna da li ima spermatogeneze ili ne je punkcija/biopsija, a najbolje microTese koja se radi u Sarajevu. 
Vjeruj iskusnim parovima koji su prošli vaš put, prihvatite dijagnozu i nemojte gubiti vrijeme na raznorazne pripravke ili hvatati se za slamku jer je negdje netko uspio sa nečim... odmah se naručite na pregled (mislim da ti je florjan negdje napisao kod kojeg dr. na Rebru se najbolje naručiti) kako bi počeli sa svim pretragama i na osnovu njih se odlučili  za eventualanu terapiju, a zatim i za postupak.  A pripravke i 'slamke' uvijek možete usporedno koristiti.  :Wink:  
Možda sam gruba, ali voljela bih da je meni tako na početku netko rekao sve odmah u glavu... izgubili bi puno manje vremena, ovako smo skoro 4 godine tapkali na mjestu... 
Samo hrabro i krenite čim prije u borbu za  :Saint:

----------


## mammasita

> Sada sam se slatko nasmijala na svoj stari post...  
> 
> Mammasita, nažalost nivo FSH ništa ne znači po pitanju spermatogeneze. Ako si detaljno pročitala cijeli azoo topic mogla si vidjeti da mnogi muškarci imaju uredne hormone, a opet niti na biopsijama im nisu nađeni plivači. 
> Jedini način, da se sazna da li ima spermatogeneze ili ne je punkcija/biopsija, a najbolje microTese koja se radi u Sarajevu. 
> Vjeruj iskusnim parovima koji su prošli vaš put, prihvatite dijagnozu i nemojte gubiti vrijeme na raznorazne pripravke ili hvatati se za slamku jer je negdje netko uspio sa nečim... odmah se naručite na pregled (mislim da ti je florjan negdje napisao kod kojeg dr. na Rebru se najbolje naručiti) kako bi počeli sa svim pretragama i na osnovu njih se odlučili  za eventualanu terapiju, a zatim i za postupak.  A pripravke i 'slamke' uvijek možete usporedno koristiti.  
> Možda sam gruba, ali voljela bih da je meni tako na početku netko rekao sve odmah u glavu... izgubili bi puno manje vremena, ovako smo skoro 4 godine tapkali na mjestu... 
> Samo hrabro i krenite čim prije u borbu za


Ma sve je meni jasno,samo se eto malo raspitujem,a što je sad s vama,jeste uspjeli doći do bebe?

----------


## Vivach

Nismo, ali se još uvijek ne predajemo   :Wink:

----------


## Jammette

Moj dragi pije Tribestan i sad je na onoj pauzi od 3 tjedna prije ponovnog uzimanja. Spermiogram je radio prije nego što mi je ginekolog preporučio te tablete pa me zanima kad se ponovno može napraviti spermiogram? 

Također, je li netko od muškaraca bio kod urologa jer mi je ginekolog preporučio i to samo se dragi naravno sad ustručava otići po uputnicu, ne znamo kako izgleda pregled niti eventualna operacija. S obzirom na to da sam nova ovdje, ako znate za konkretan topic u kojem je na to pitanje odgovoreno ili ga ja mogu postaviti, pošaljite link  :Smile:

----------

